# "Have a good/nice day" to be said in the morning.



## Dr. Zamenhof

Morning, everyone. I was wondering how I could say "Have a good/nice day" to someone in Finnish. I found the following phrase when surfing on the Internet: _hauskaa päivänjatkoa_. However, when I googled that same phrase I was addressed to another site where it said that such a phrase would only be used if a significant part of the day has already passed, that is, at some point right before or after noon, I guess. The following thing was recommended: "As this expression means literally "have a good rest of the day" it should not be used too early in the morning, when the day is just beginning. In the morning it's appropriate to wish e.g. hauskaa päivää"_.
Nonetheless __hauskaa päivää_ means good morning, doesn't it? I mean, it is an alternative to _hyvää päivää. _So, what would you say if it's early in the morning, you're leaving home and you want to wish to your partner to have a good day, in general, the whole day? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gavril

Dr. Zamenhof said:


> Morning, everyone. I was wondering how I could say "Have a good/nice day" to someone in Finnish. I found the following phrase when surfing on the Internet: _hauskaa päivänjatkoa_. However, when I googled that same phrase I was addressed to another site where it said that such a phrase would only be used if a significant part of the day has already passed, that is, at some point right before or after noon, I guess. The following thing was recommended: "As this expression means literally "have a good rest of the day" it should not be used too early in the morning, when the day is just beginning. In the morning it's appropriate to wish e.g. hauskaa päivää"_.
> Nonetheless __hauskaa päivää_ means good morning, doesn't it? I mean, it is an alternative to _hyvää päivää._




_Hauskaa päivää_ doesn't mean "good morning" as a greeting (or at least, it isn't the most common way of saying this) -- that would be _Hyvää huomenta_, or more colloquially, just _Huomenta_.

_Hyvää päivää_ means "good day" as a greeting, i.e., as something you would say if you met someone during the day. Again, it is often shortened to just _Päivää._

So, 

_Hyvää huomenta_ = "good morning" (greeting)
_Hyvää päivää_ = "good day" (greeting)
_Hauskaa päivää / Hyvää päivän jatkoa_ = "Have a nice day" (when saying goodbye)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I don't think I have ever heard anyone say _Hauskaa päivää!_ but that doesn't mean it's wrong. It may be used in other parts of Finland even though as a Helsinki-dweller I find it a little odd.

_Hauskaa/Hyvää päivänjatkoa! _is perfectly all right even early in the morning, at least where I live.


----------



## akana

Does anyone ever say "Pidä hyvää päivää?"


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

akana said:


> Does anyone ever say "Pidä hyvää päivää?"


I have never heard that.


----------

